
Show HN: Stag, Streaming graphs inside your terminal - __sb__
http://seenaburns.github.io/stag/
======
jonaldomo
This is really cool, do you have any real life examples?

~~~
__sb__
Any script you throw together to output floats works. One example I have (for
linux) samples wlan0 stats every two seconds to test download kbps.

The code is here:
[https://github.com/seenaburns/stag/blob/master/examples/netw...](https://github.com/seenaburns/stag/blob/master/examples/network.sh)

Trying out some of the examples for Spark is also fun:
[https://github.com/holman/spark/wiki/Wicked-Cool-
Usage](https://github.com/holman/spark/wiki/Wicked-Cool-Usage)

